# Anyone know a good rehearsal space in Ottawa



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

with drums and PA, something nice, it's for a one off jam.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

Capital Rehearsal is nicely equipped. Terrible parking though.

Capital Rehearsal Studios - Ottawa, Ontario


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

That was my next requirement, do you have to park on the street?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

More or less: yes. There's a Green P around the corner. If you're lugging amps it's a bit of a nuisance.


----------



## drummerbum (Aug 3, 2011)

Capital Studios is kind of crappy and it smells. I've heard of a new one that is supposed to be topnotch. try emailing them at [email protected]
friend of mine recommends it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

drummerbum said:


> Capital Studios is kind of crappy and it smells.


Interesting opinion.

I spent years rehearsing out of Cherry Beach in Toronto and I thought Capital Rehearsal was a much, much cleaner than any room I set foot in at Cherry Beach. The gear is so-so, but that's rehearsal spaces for you. I didn't notice anything outside of the expected blood, sweat and tears type of smells at Capital when I used it. I'll admit I haven't set foot in there in over a year though.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

Ive been rehearsing at Capital for years. Its a good place and Luke the guy that runs the place is a good guy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

captainbrew said:


> Ive been rehearsing at Capital for years. Its a good place and Luke the guy that runs the place is a good guy.


I have never gotten a bad impression from Luke either. Seemed like a standup guy the dozen or so times I interacted with him.

Smells like troll to me...


----------

